# How do YOU make nachos?



## 4meandthem (Oct 9, 2011)

I have made nachos alot of different ways and with alot of different ingredients.I have made asian ones with straw mushrooms and hoisin sauce. I have made pizza type nachos with red sauce and pizza toppings.
BBQ chicken with green onions.The ingredient list has been endless.

I have also used different methods of cooking them including a cheese sauce for dipping the chips versus baking or broiling the cheese on top the chips. I have made the in piles and as individual nachos.I have microwaved them many times as well.

I guess my "normal" way is too lay some refried beans down on a sheet pan and spread my chips out on top. I then grate some cheddar and then top with some pickled jalapenos and sri hacha sauce. Bake in 450 oven until cheese melts.

What have you tried and what do you like best?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2011)

I like black beans drained and warmed up with some salsa and maybe some onions, and then the chips, bean mixture, cheeses, jarred jalapeños, maybe some smoked chicken... all layered into a baking dish and baked. I stack some chips up along the side so some stay crisp. Basically I go with a Mexican themed nachos.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2011)

I do drive by nachos for a quick lunch.  Tostitos, some mashed beans and/or whatever taco meat bean stuff leftovers, shredded cheese. On low in the MW for a couple minutes, then top with salsa and sour cream.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Plain tortilla chips topped with shredded sharp cheddar cheese and a slice or two of jalapeno.


----------



## texherp (Oct 9, 2011)

Half a large log of Velveeta cheese melted with 1 can of Rotel and a bag of tortilla chips.


----------



## chopper (Oct 9, 2011)

I have nachos any way I can. I just love em. Sometimes I go simple as tortilla chips covered with sharp cheddar and baked until melted. Other times I add salsa or taco meat or re-fried beans, or all three. Sometimes I even fry up my own chips using corn tortillas. 
For a quick answer to a craving I have even been caught using the microwave.


----------



## chopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I forgot another one that happens sometimes at my house...cream cheese mixed with a can of Hormel chili no beans and melted in the microwave. 
And another one; green chili and monterey jack cheese melted in the microwave.
Did I mention I love nachos?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2011)

texherp said:
			
		

> Half a large log of Velveeta cheese melted with 1 can of Rotel and a bag of tortilla chips.



Ah, a classic.  Yum!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot another one that happens sometimes at my house...cream cheese mixed with a can of Hormel chili no beans and melted in the microwave.
> And another one; green chili and monterey jack cheese melted in the microwave.
> Did I mention I love nachos?



And another classic!  Nachos good.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 9, 2011)

My favorite is to use yellow corn chips topped with minced ground beef that's been cooked in lime and corriander and tossed with black beans, a cheese sauce made from moteray jack melted in milk with diced jalapenos and serranos, a little sour cream and a mix of diced tomatoes, onions, cucumber, avocado and cilantro marinated together in a splash of cider vinegar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Plain tortilla chips topped with shredded sharp cheddar cheese and a slice or two of jalapeno.



That is the most authentic way to do it, and honestly, one of my favorite preparations. It's one of those things where it seems some people are trying to reinvent the wheel, but I like the less is more approach on 'em.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2011)

Hormel chili without beans, guilty.
I spread a brick of cream cheese in the bottom of a glass pie plate, then comes the Hormel, about 3/4 of a can, then copious amounts of cheddar cheese and jalapeño slices to top. A classic nacho chip dip.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Hormel chili without beans, guilty.
> I spread a brick of cream cheese in the bottom of a glass pie plate, then comes the Hormel, about 3/4 of a can, then copious amounts of cheddar cheese and jalapeño slices to top. A classic nacho chip dip.



Next one to try!  So many nacho recipes, so little time...

Listening to my arteries clogging...


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hormel chili without beans, guilty.
> I spread a brick of cream cheese in the bottom of a glass pie plate, then comes the Hormel, about 3/4 of a can, then copious amounts of cheddar cheese and jalapeño slices to top. A classic nacho chip dip.



Oh if you are going the route of dip, I make the seven layer dip. Bottom layer refried beans seasoned with taco mix, next layer guac, next salsa, next sour cream then sprinkle over the top with chopped spring onions, black olives, chopped tomatoes and shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 9, 2011)

Homemade chips are an epiphany! OMG!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 9, 2011)

I like onions on mine but the rest of the family doesn't.(I put it on half sometimes-greedy)


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 9, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Oh if you are going the route of dip, I make the seven layer dip. Bottom layer refried beans seasoned with taco mix, next layer guac, next salsa, next sour cream then sprinkle over the top with chopped spring onions, black olives, chopped tomatoes and shredded cheddar cheese.




OPPS! I forgot the shredded lettuce.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 10, 2011)

I cook my ground beef with guiness BBQ sauce

Then I grab a cookie sheet, throw the chips on, top with the beef, green olives, orange pepper, and cheese - and repeat once or twice depending on how many people are eating it.  I serve with con queso (the cheese sauce stuff), salsa, and sour cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 10, 2011)

So I toss some tostidos onto a paper plate.  Sprinkle on the mexican cheese blend and pop in the nuker for a minute.  Plop on the sour cream and salsa.

It can't be good for ya, but oh well..


----------



## blissful (Oct 12, 2011)

Family Style

One layer of tortilla chips, turn them all upward to cup the ingredients. Slightly overlap in a half sheet pan.

Seasoned cooked ground beef (or venison or ground turkey) sprinkled over top chips.
Top with chopped onion, green red yellow peppers, black olives, refried beans (you can also mix those with the ground beef layer if you like), drained salsa.
Finish with grated cheese: cheddar, motz, colby, havarti.

Bake until cheese just starts to brown. Serve with a large spatula on dinner plates.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hormel chili without beans, guilty.
> I spread a brick of cream cheese in the bottom of a glass pie plate, then comes the Hormel, about 3/4 of a can, then copious amounts of cheddar cheese and jalapeño slices to top. A classic nacho chip dip.


 
I add diced drained tomatoes as a layer also! Other than that, I make em just like you do. The Hormel chili is just so handy!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 12, 2011)

Very handy. I keep some rotel canned tomatoes and chilies on hand, too. I'll have to top it with those next time.


----------



## sylviab (Oct 12, 2011)

I place tortilla chips followed by ground beef (hamburger) fried with  taco seasoning add some pico de gallo on top, then the shredded Monterey Cheddar sprinkled (to your liking) and then it's all topped with (jalapeno flavored) black olives, then heat it in either the oven or the microwave (quicker)...you can also add a dopple of sour cream if you wish.

If you've had Red Robin's nacho's, it's pretty close to that.  I've always enjoyed those and when they took them away I just thought about the contents from memory and tried it out on hubby one day, he loves them, lol, and there's so many of them we have them as a meal some times, lol.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never put ground beef on mine. I have put just about everything else on them. I will have to try that. Same goes for the cream cheese and chili layers.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 12, 2011)

I bet it would be good on toasted flour tortillas cut into quarters.


----------



## chopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Not a bad nacho in the house.  I will need some time to try all of these different ways to fix nachos!  I am having tamallies tonight, and may need to have nachos too.  OH which one to try...


----------



## bertjo44 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tortillas topped with left over home-made chili, drizzled with queso, onion, jalapenos, banana peppers, dabs of sour cream, salsa


----------



## CraigC (Oct 13, 2011)

Base recipe using corn tortilla chips, left over chili, cheese sauce and shredded cheeses.

Everybody adds their favorite toppings, quick melt under the broiler and top with what ever hot sauce you choose. Oh! Wait a minute! It's a Nacho Bar!

Craig


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 21, 2011)

I make individual nachos. Lay chips on a sheet pan. Each chip gets some hormel chili or cooked taco meat, cheese and jalapeno. Broil until melted. MMM MMM


----------



## merstar (Oct 22, 2011)

Yellow corn tortilla chips topped with a black bean mixture, including salsa, lime juice, chopped green chiles, black olives, chili powder, cumin powder, hot sauce, etc., with shredded cheddar on top. Heated on a sheet pan until cheese is melted.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2011)

we went the devils/sharks game tonight and had decent nachos; for an arena, that is.

average round corn crisps, topped with loads of melted "cheese",  decently ground beef, commercial salsa, sour cream, and pickled jalapenos.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 22, 2011)

This thread makes me hungry!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 25, 2011)

As a general rule I only make nachos after making a batch of homemade chili.  I put a couple handfuls of tortilla chips in a microwave safe bowl and cover them with sharp shredded cheddar, nuking just long enough to melt the cheese.  Then it's diced onions, a few jalepenos, half a dozen small dollops of sour cream and smother it with chili.  Of course, then it gets more onions an a bit more cheddar!

It makes quite a meal- and you can see why I don't do it very often!


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 25, 2011)

I do like nachos with chilli though the veggie option is just as good. I don't think you miss much when you have a good spicy salsa and a guacamole


----------



## pmeheran (Oct 25, 2011)

Ugh!  I have lived in south texas since 1971 and learned the proper way to make nachos many years ago.  Nachos are made individually though the ingredients can vary they generally go like this.  Lay the chips out on a cookie sheet, each one gets a dollop of refried beans, then a slice of good cheese [not american or velveeta], then a slice of chile [this is a pepper] [it often is pickled jalepeno, but roasted hatch chillies from NM will work nicely].  The whole sheet then is put into an oven set on moderate heat, maybe 250 degrees.  When nicely melted, serve.  A modification for people who are sensitive to peppers [chillies], is to fry some sliced red and green bell peppers in olive oil  and use them instead.  That abortion that is called nachos sold at football games give nachos a bad name.  By the way, toastitos brand has a new variety of corn chip that already formed into a little cup, perfect.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 8, 2012)

One of the main differences in nacho recipes, to me, seems to be the cheese used.  Some nacho recipes call for a blander very liquidy smoother cheese (velveeta?) that brings out the taste of the jalapeno slices  (ball park nachos). Others like the cheese to be more flavorful than that.  Both are good with me.  Nachos are prepared differently depending on where you  get them.

The guy who invented Nachos supposedly had a group of ladies sitting at his restaurant table near closing time and they wanted something to munch on. He was out of all the days fixins for any type of standard fare.  He supposedly went in the back and whipped Nachos with what he had left there.  They really really enjoyed what he came up with.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I am going to try some with a spicy beschemel,Crab, green onion and some sauteed celery.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 9, 2012)

I just LOVE nachos, but with all the salt and my too high blood pressure, I just can't do it any more.  Dang it!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 9, 2012)

I am not sure how much sodium is in the actual tortilla but you can make them yourself. They are way better homemade. I bet you can bake them with a little cooking spray whether you use flour or corn tortillas. you could also do veggie chips! Sauces are limitless too. hoisin,salsa......whatever you can do. I have wondered how a flour tortilla/chip would do in a dehydrator.

I think of them more as a serving idea than a recipe that has to be followed. i have made plenty of funky concoctions that turned out really good. Are they "Nachos" or do we just call them "Chips and goop"? I ponder it with a beer next time I'll make them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2012)

For nachos, I use refries, taco meat, on top of corn tortilla chips, put the chips on a baking sheet in a single layer, top with spoonfuls of the refries and taco meat.  Add shredded Pepper Jack and mild cheddar mix.  Bake at 350° until cheese is melted.  Then guests are allowed to add whatever toppings they like, shredded lettuce, salsa, pico de gallo, black olives, green onions, tomatoes sour cream, jalapeños, the kitchen sink...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 9, 2012)

princess, that sounds just wonderful. i baby sat my oldest granddaughter til she was three. every single day she wanted nachos for lunch. i used chips and fresh salsa , then cheese , melted in micro. she had no clue, she was getting lots of veggies.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't.


 
Me either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2012)

babetoo said:


> princess, that sounds just wonderful. i baby sat my oldest granddaughter til she was three. every single day she wanted nachos for lunch. i used chips and fresh salsa , then cheese , melted in micro. she had no clue, she was getting lots of veggies.



 If'n you do it right, it's not junk food!  Thanks, Babe!


----------



## Caslon (Feb 9, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I just LOVE nachos, but with all the salt and my too high blood pressure, I just can't do it any more.  Dang it!!



I take lisinopril for that    Interestingly enough is that Lisinopril was derived from rain forest snake venom.
I'd always heard of the potential for helpful drugs derived from the rain forest, this is one.

Also it's dirt cheap to make.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2012)

darn, i wish i saw this thread this past weekend for the super bowl. lots of great ideas.

we ended up doing baked tortilla chips topped with refried and black beans, cheddar and jack cheeses, then baked until melty.

then it was topped with chopped prosciutto,  green onions, tomatoes, pickled jalaepenos, sour cream, and cilantro. side of guacamole and salsa for extra piling on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I take lisinopril for that    Interestingly enough is that Lisinopril was derived from rain forest snake venom.
> I'd always heard of the potential for helpful drugs derived from the rain forest, this is one.
> 
> Also it's dirt cheap to make.



It's one of those medications Shrek gets for free on Medicare.  It costs them more to mail a 3 month supply than the medication costs.  But that's okay, his Gila Monster Spit (Byetta) makes up for it.


----------

